# Flash im Browser Verankert, wie Testen?[CLOSED] ;)

## ChrisJumper

Hallo, ich ab Flash überall deinstalliert. Dachte ich. Jetzt hab ich auf einem Rechner gemerkt das ich trotzdem Flash-Videos abspielen kann? Im Firefox wird about:plugins nichts angezeigt nur das Cisco. Also auf dem 32 Bit System läuft es auf dem 64 Bit System gleiche Webseite nicht. Muss ich misstrauisch werden? Oder kann das am Firefox-bin Liegen? Ich habe gelesen das manche Mobil-Browser Flash implementiert haben *gruselig*

Fällt euch was ein wie ich das Teste? Apache und ein selbst geschriebenes Flash-Plugin? Aber geht das überhaupt per Opensource-Only?

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?Last edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Jul 30, 2015 6:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Woran machst du fest dass es flash ist? Sicher dass es nicht HTML5 ist?

google-chrome hat aber wirklich flash integriert (nicht cromium, da brauchts das Paket chrome-binary-plugins). Sollte aber firefox nicht betreffen, da chrome hierfür eine eigene plugin-Schnittstelle (pepper) verwendet, die von firefox wohl nie implementiert werden wird.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich werde das noch mal genauer untersuchen franzf.

Mir ist das aufgefallen das es auf meinem Android Tablet halt per freedroid mit instaliert wird. Jetzt habe ich ein 32 Bit System bei dem ich Firefox auch deaktiviert habe und kann auf einer Seite, die wirklich nur Videos per Flash-Abspielt (also ich bin mir da zu 80% sicher. Videos schauen.

Ich habe aktuell Angst das es noch ein Restbestand sein könnte von "ich habe 2005 mal Flash Manuel herunter geladen und irgendwo hin kopiert." ;)

Dachte dann aber auch das der Firefox-BIN das vielleicht mitbringt, wie eben bei der freedroid Firefox-Version. Bei all den Sicherheitslücken in letzter Zeit, wollte ich das auf jeden Fall mal klar stellen und zur Sprache bringen.

Adobe-Flash hab ich mittlerweile konsequent auf allen Systemen Deinstalliert. Auch das Flash-Playback-Plugin, weil das wohl Seiten vortäuscht das man Flash installiert hat, das hab ich zumindest im Heise-Forum aufgeschnappt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also der Firefox bringt garantiert kein Flash mit sich, weder als firefox noch als firefox-bin. Des weiteren kannst du ihn im Firefox deaktivieren, selbst wenn er irgendwo vorhanden ist.

Und ein Flasj von 2005 ist garantiert nicht in der Lage, aktuelle Videostreams wiederzugeben. Und Firefox hätte schon lange über die Version gemeckert. So viele Möglichkeiten, wo sich Flash verstecken könnte, gibt es ja auch nicht. Einfach nach *flash* suchen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Es ist sehr seltsam, dachte es liegt vielleicht am Java-Player. Doch die selbe Java Installation bei meinem 64 Bit System erlaubt mir nicht, wie beim 32Bit System die Videos abzuspielen. Ich probiere es die Tage mal mit dem Debugger.

Auf dem 64 Bit System werde ich aufgefordert die Videos herunter zu laden. Bei dem 32 Bit System ohne Flash, mit Java, werden die einfach abgespielt.

Mich freut aktuell aber das überall davon berichtet wird das Flash tot ist, kann nur noch wenige Jahre dauern bis es endlich dahin gerafft wurde.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit Java hat das absolut nichts zu tun. Das muss an etwas anderem liegen. Hier ein Artikel dazu, vielleicht hilft der dir etwas weiter:http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kommentar-Weg-mit-Flash-2751583.html

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun ich dachte eine Zeit Lang das about:plugins ausreicht um alle Plugins anzuzeigen. Doch so langsam glaube ich das es doch bei der Seite vielleicht ein Problem mit einem HTML-5 Player ist, dem irgendein Codec fehlt oder der Gleichen. Nun so wild ist mir das jetzt erst mal auch nicht, aber ich werde das mit mehr Zeit mal untersuchen.

Irgendwie schade das sich dieses Problem so komplex gestaltet, mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja eine Test-Seite dafür, oder lese mich ein wenig in die Doku vom Firefox-Debugger an.

Es war Java, ein Java-Player und das 64-Bit System oder deren Server, hatte Schluckauf. Wenn ich about plugins glauben darf ist das auch auf den Android Geräten nicht instaliert und es reichte wohl der OpenH264-Videocodec.

----------

